# Leaky WH



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## NickTex (Jun 18, 2008)

Can you just rebuild it? I really don't want to pay for a new one right now.


----------



## ASUPERTECH (Jun 22, 2008)

Warrenty Call???


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Owner ," Are you sure it's my responsibility to pay for this thing to be replaced ?"


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

This thing has been leaking for about 6 months or so, according to the manager, 250 gallon gas. I know the tankless fans will be happy, cause we're gonna replace it with a pair of Rinnai's. It was way oversized to begin with, so it does'nt make a lot of sense to go back with the same. I'd like to take some guesses on the price of a direct replacement. My jaw is still on the floor from that quote. I will be posting the "after" pics, as soon as I can.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

airgap said:


> This thing has been leaking for about 6 months or so, according to the manager, 250 gallon gas. I know the tankless fans will be happy, cause we're gonna replace it with a pair of Rinnai's. It was way oversized to begin with, so it does'nt make a lot of sense to go back with the same. I'd like to take some guesses on the price of a direct replacement. My jaw is still on the floor from that quote. I will be posting the "after" pics, as soon as I can.


We are going to hold you to the picture thing:thumbup:


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

I like the colors, light blue, dark blue, green and pink, whats up with the cool colors?


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Bill said:


> We are going to hold you to the picture thing:thumbup:


 Absolutely!


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Ron The Plumber said:


> I like the colors, light blue, dark blue, green and pink, whats up with the cool colors?


70's theme man, far out:yes:


----------



## WestCoastPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Thats a little leak, you still have a few more months in that heater if the pilot stays on.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

Can't you just patch it?


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

WestCoastPlumber said:


> Thats a little leak, you still have a few more months in that heater if the pilot stays on.


 Yeah, It probably could go for a year or so, but the owners are ready to see it go.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Killertoiletspider said:


> Can't you just patch it?


 No, It's on a list of pressure vessels that are inspected annually here on campus.


----------



## Plumboob (Dec 7, 2008)

That 2" pvc going into the floor drain is required to have an air gap on it, minimum is same as the pipe size....i watch too many backflow videos. Nice color scheme i agree, should paint a unicorn on the side and sell it as art.


----------



## ASUPERTECH (Jun 22, 2008)

Is the job done? PICS?


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

*update*








Here's the first of the 2 replacement heaters.


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

duct tape the miracle tool and if that don't work a little wd-40 will do it get another ten yrs out of it


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

My handy man said that you could glue some T-1-11 base board around it, then screw sheet metal around it. Do you think that would hold for another 2 yrs? 

Im guessing looking at another tank replacement, 15k out the door, installed?


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

airgap said:


> View attachment 1334
> 
> Here's the first of the 2 replacement heaters.


Hey Air gap, NICE RACK!!:1eye::1eye:


----------



## WestCoastPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

so you are taking that 100 gallon and putting in 2 tankless? is this what is happening?

Finished pictures?

:thumbsup:


----------



## Tankless (Jun 12, 2008)

I like the rack...I wish I knew how to weld....

That is some big pipe...you sized this new setup correctly?


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Killertoiletspider said:


> Can't you just patch it?


get some mighty putty from Billy Mays:laughing:


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Here's the finished product. The previous heater was oversized, so we went with this double setup. So far after a week there have'nt been any complaints.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> My handy man said that you could glue some T-1-11 base board around it, then screw sheet metal around it. Do you think that would hold for another 2 yrs?
> 
> Im guessing looking at another tank replacement, 15k out the door, installed?


The tank we replaced is on the first page 250 gallon. Less than 10k for this replacement


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Tankless said:


> I like the rack...I wish I knew how to weld....
> 
> That is some big pipe...you sized this new setup correctly?


Yeah it's 2", that was our main concern going this route, but so far so good.


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

nice looking job


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Hey Air gap, NICE RACK!!:1eye::1eye:


You starin' at my rack!?:brows:


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

airgap said:


> You starin' at my rack!?:brows:


I think what he really was saying is your crack. :laughing:


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Ron The Plumber said:


> I think what he really was saying is your crack. :laughing:


Rack, Crack, always gotta be one or the other causin some sort of commotion:blush:


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

Bill said:


> get some mighty putty from Billy Mays:laughing:


 Good Lord don't even get me started on Billy (The lying peice of crap )Mays :laughing::laughing::laughing:.IMO they should take him off the t.v. I don't think I have ever seen him try to sell something that works.


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

airgap said:


> Here's the finished product. The previous heater was oversized, so we went with this double setup. So far after a week there have'nt been any complaints.


Nice job.


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

very clean work man:thumbup:


----------



## WDP (May 4, 2009)

airgap said:


> Here's the finished product. The previous heater was oversized, so we went with this double setup. So far after a week there have'nt been any complaints.


Vent pipe "looks" like PVC? What is the white wrap/insulation onf the copper lines? And why are the cold lines wraped? 
Sorry to bother, just wondering... I just did a tankless install and used pvc venting but it was a internal condensating tankless that from the machine it'self.


----------



## Nevada Plumber (Jan 3, 2009)

Rinnai's use the Ubblink (sp?) vent system designed for it. It has a stainless steel inner vent pipe and a PVC outer piece. It vents out the inner pipe and draws air in through the outer section, making the pipe cool to the touch.


----------



## WDP (May 4, 2009)

Nevada Plumber said:


> Rinnai's use the Ubblink (sp?) vent system designed for it. It has a stainless steel inner vent pipe and a PVC outer piece. It vents out the inner pipe and draws air in through the outer section, making the pipe cool to the touch.


 
Oh jeez that's corect, I can't believe I forgot that. :whistling2: I remember it was sort of a pain to cut it to a particular length, doable but not my favorite thing to do. I just finished the Noritz N-0841MC, nice unit but pricey. Thanks for the refresher.

WD


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

WDP said:


> Vent pipe "looks" like PVC? What is the white wrap/insulation onf the copper lines? And why are the cold lines wraped?
> Sorry to bother, just wondering... I just did a tankless install and used pvc venting but it was a internal condensating tankless that from the machine it'self.


 It gets very humid and warm in this mech. room, so we insulate the cold lines to keep them from sweating.


----------



## TDB (Jun 25, 2008)

looks good.

How many BTUs are each of those?


----------



## WDP (May 4, 2009)

airgap said:


> It gets very humid and warm in this mech. room, so we insulate the cold lines to keep them from sweating.


ahhh ok. I think I do it simply for the nice uniform look. 

Thanks.


----------

